# Man accused of spray-painting 3 goats



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man accused of spray-painting 3 goats *
Tue Nov 28, 10:26 PM ET

A man broke into a barn on Thanksgiving morning, spray-painted three pet goats and scattered pages of pornographic magazines on the floor, apparently to harass the property owner, police said Tuesday.

Drew Gagnon, 37, of Mahopac, was arrested the next day and was charged with burglary, criminal trespass and animal cruelty, said Lt. Brian Karst, of the Carmel police force, which covers Mahopac. The man who drove Gagnon to the barn, Douglas Bisio, 34, of Mahopac, was charged with criminal facilitation, police said.

"Obviously it's not an occurrence you see every day," Karst said. "I think it was a situation where this harassment got out of hand."

He would not elaborate on past instances of harassment or what the feud involved but said the suspects were known to the property owner.

Gail Fiero, owner of the property on Croton Falls Road, about 50 miles north of midtown Manhattan, said of the goats, "They're our pets. We just want to put this behind us."

Karst said he did not know specifically how the goats were harmed, but The Journal News reported on its Web site that a veterinarian said the goats became sick after eating the magazine pages. The vet, Stacey Dallas, also said the orange paint was on their genitals and described the act as torture.

Gagnon and Bisio were released pending an appearance in Carmel Town Court. The court date had not been set as of Tuesday evening, and the court had no record of lawyers for the men. Gagnon's telephone number was unlisted, and there was no record of a phone for Bisio.

Most of the charges against the men carry punishments of up to a year in jail upon conviction.

:googly:


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Dang if that wont git yer goat!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Keeping in mind Jeff's obsession with goats at one time, and his marked absence from the board as of late, there may be a few thing's Frightner's isn't telling us, or shall I call thee Drew Gagnon? So have you made any trips like say, to the Carmel California as of late, ol' buddy?


----------

